# ********* HAPPY CHRISTMAS**********



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi 

It is something of a tradition is our family that my wifes birthday is when work starts for Christmas.

That birthday is today, and threfore to all of you at MLS











HAPPY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank You Peter. 

Merry Christmas to all and a Happy New Year.


----------



## David Buckingham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Peter 
Merry Christmas to you and the Family 

May the New Year be all you want it to be 

Dave


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Merry Christmas, and a Happy New Year from the Regal's house. Regal


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Peter

Thanks for the wonderful thought and Christmas greeting. Here's wishing your fine lady Lesley a most Happy Birthday







(one each, for the past, present, and most importantly the future), and to you and your whole family the Merriest of Christmases and a prosperous New Year to come.


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

*Merry Christmas to you and yours Peter and to all! *


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

merry christmas and a better new year for you all!


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Or a belated Christmas if you are full/part Dutch!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Happy Christmas Peter....from THE NEW RIVER AND WESTERN RAIL ROAD.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Merry xmas from a bloke that knows what xmas is ? give back to the hobby................







Merry xmas to all and to all a good nite............


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

That could quite possibly be the best Christmas tree I've ever seen. 

Merry Christmas & Happy New Year!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

To one and all on MLS wishing you all a very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year. Later RJD


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

*Merry Christmas Peter and to all*.. 








*Form.... Noel & Jane* 







-


----------

